# Travel Talk > Travel News >  How to make an essay unique?

## jamesthomas

According to myhomeworkhelp reviews, many students do not pass the selection rounds of the world's top universities precisely because of the uniformity and unoriginality of their essays. It doesn't mean that they rewrote an essay on the Internet and sent it to the university. It means that the essay does not cover unique topics. For example, most write about their experiences traveling with their parents, their passion for sports, or a book they read from a world classic. All of these things have long been described and are not at all interesting to the admissions committee. 
Of course, it is good if you have a unique achievement in sports, but to surprise representatives of the university, you have to be an Olympic champion. So, find a different approach in describing your talent. Show passion, emotion, paint your essay with bright colors so that the reader can clearly imagine your feelings and your fire. 
Choose interesting and unexpected cases to answer questions. For example, when asked who influenced your life the most, many people cite parents and teachers as examples. Step away from stereotypes. Think back, maybe there was a really interesting moment in your life that you just forgot about. Remember your childhood, maybe the old man next door, chased you away from his apple tree, calling you a thief and a failure, and after that you decided to get a good education and your life has changed?

Related Resources:


General guidelines for writing essays 
Basic guidelines for writing an essay 
The mysterious word "essay" 
Structure and Content of the History Essay

----------


## donaldriskell

Download and play now this game called Tangle Master 3D. It's a hard yet incredibly entertag brain puzzle with simple controls. Just untie the ropes promptly and arrange them in the proper order! Remember that you only have so many moves to finish the level, so concentrate on pairing colors, organizing the ropes, and untying the ropes. But don’t worry,  you have plenty of boosters to assist you if you get stuck. The locks can be detonated or the rope can be cut.  Anyway, more TD games here! Check it out now!

----------

